# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  يصادف في مثل هذا اليوم ذكرى ميلاد المشرف المتميز ][ القلب المرح][

## فاطمية المكارم

*
.
.
من كل قلوبنـا نتمنى لك عيد ميلاد سعيد 
وعمر مديد وسنة إن شاء الله مملؤه بالسعادة والنجاح وتحقيق الأمنيات ..
فألف مبروك .. تستحقها كل يوم ..
متمنين إن تحقق كل ما تصبو إليه من درجات العلي
.
.
فـ كل عام وانت أقرب إلى الله في طاعته ..
وأي الكلمات تكفيك وأي العبارات ترضيك ..
فعيد ميلادك لا تسعه كل الصفحات ولا تضب له المقطوعات ..
.
.
دعني اقول لك مرة آخرى وبكل احترام وموده اخويه 
كل عام وأنت بألف خير .. 
.
.

.
.
الكل يتفضل ويقدم معايدته 
للمشرف المتميز 
القلب المرح 
.
.
تحياتي 
فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

الف الف الف مبرووووووووك اخوي القلب المرح

كل عام وانت بألف خير

وعقبال ألف سنه

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*يوووووووه اليوم عيد ميلااادي والفرحه عامه على قلبي* 
*من صغري اتمنى ان اصل لسن(21) حتى وصلته واتمنى ان اصل الى العمر الاعلى منه* 
*ماذا عساي ان ارد عليك اختي الكريمة فاطمية المكارم لقد فوجئت بطرحك وبذكر عيد ميلادي في منتداي الغالي* 
*هذا يعني الحين امي بتولدني وانا اصيح اووهاا اوهاا لالا يمكن اضحك اصلا* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه اختي الكريمة واشكرك جزيل الشكر والكيكه شكلها لذيييييذه نفسي فيها*
*واشكر اختي الكريمة توتة بحرانية والله يبارك فيش ان شاء الله*
*وانتين بالف خير* 
*بارك الله فيكم على هذه الروح الاخويه* 
*يالله لكم كيك عشان لاتقولوو "القلب المرح" بخيييييييييل*

*هذي قصصوها واتقاسموها كلكم يالاعضاء واذا ماكفى فيه غيرها بعد*
 
*الحين بتستانسوو بدي الحلوياات زاحفه من صنع يدي طبعا<< خووش شلخه* 
 
*ودي بعد حلويات شاررننها خلصووووها بفلوووس ترى*
 
*ودي كيكه بعد حلووووه ترى مجربنهاا جربوووها على شوكلاته اما جتكم الحومه من الحلويات ههه* 
 
*هذي عصيرات عشان لاتعطشووو وبجيب لكم المزيد من العصيرات* 

*عجبكم السن توب وه ادررررررررررررررري انا ماجيب الا شئ يعجبكم اصلا* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ..

كل عام وانت بخير ..

الف الف مبروك عزيزي ..

وياربي يحقق لك كل امنياتك ..

كل المودة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الليله يا ( خوي ) كلنا جيناك*
*اجمل التهاني في ميلادك نهديك*
*ونقول ياعسى السعد يلفاك*
*وياعسى الفرح يلوح في لياليك*
*اليوم كلنا جيناك*
*والكل جاك وبارك بمولدك وهناك*
*واحلى عبارات الفرح نهديك*
*يا اسوره والله الطيب مبداك*
*ويرتاح لك كل من يخاويك*
*أخوي ..القلب المرح..*
*كل عام وأنت بألف خير وجعل الله أيامك كلها فرح يارب*
*وربي يحقق أمانيك ويوفقك يارب*
*وهديتك اخوي توصل لك ان شاء الله*
*بالتوفيق*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه* 
**

----------


## واحد فاضي

.




الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك أخوي ما تكفي 

اريد أهديك فوق البيعه مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وكين 





وهذي كيكه بعد علشاني 


*~~~~~~~~~~~*
**


وكل عااااااااااااااااااااااااااام وانت بخير أخوي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اخي الكريم القلب المرح كل عام
وانت بخير عقبال مية سنة..
كلها صحة وعافية وخدمة لأهل البيت
عليهم السلام..
ومشكورة على الكيك والعصيرات 
ماتقصر كريم والنعم..
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*القلب المرح :* 


**


*الكيك ...*
**


**


*وعقبال القبول والتخرج والوظيفه يارب* 


*العمر كله يارب*

----------


## وعود

وعقبال القبول والتخرج والوظيفه يارب

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مليون بليون ترليون................. مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وكل عام وانت  بخير خيو
وعقبال الف سنه>>شبعه اهي الف سنه خخخخخخخخخخخخ

امممممممممممممممممم
احلى كيكه لذييييييييييييذه>>>اللي يشوف ضايقتها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مشكور على العصاير والكيك خسرت نفسك 
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
الفـ الفـ الف مبروووك
عيد ميلاد سعيد ياارب
عقبال مية سنة يااارب
وعقبال مانشوف معرس
<<<<لعن الله يزيد اليوم وفاه
هاك كيك وهديه
انشااء الله السنة وكل سنة اجيب لك



كل عامـ وانت بخير
تحياتي
رياحنو

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياهلا والله باعضائنا الطيبين*
*ما اسعدني عندما ارى دودكم وتهنئتكم لي فرحة لاتوصف ابدا ولا المشاعر تعبر عنها << ليش جالس في درس تعبير*
*""""*
*وعليكم السلامة ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عزيزي شبكة الناصرة وانت بالف خير* 
*والله يبارك فيك*
*ويحقق امنياتي وامنياتك يارب بحق اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*ولك كيكه خصوصي لاحد اياكل من عنده اعقلوو هااا بعطيكم كيك لاتستعجلو* 
** 
*مو اتاكلها لحاااااالك خلي معاك القلب المكسوور اياكلها وياااك لانكم المشرفين العام*
*لازم ليكم كيكه خاصه له* 
*""""*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اهلا بك اخت الضحكة البريئه*
*اشكرك على تلك الكلمات الرائعه* 
*التي زادت سعادتي بقرائتها << باقي الهديه هااا*
*وانتين بالف خير وماتقصري والله فيش الخير والبركه*
*ويحقق امنيات الجميع ان شاء الله* 
*ولش كيكه اتاكليها لحالش وتفغيي منها بعد*
** 
*"""""""*
*اهلا بك اخي العزيز واحد فاضي* 
*صحيح انت مو فاضي تراك مليان بالافكار الحلوة والعقل الكبير اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد <<< عن الحسد*
*اشكرك على تلك الكيكات يجوعوو ترى*
*ولك كيكه خصوصيه بعد*  
** 
*وفيها بعد عيد ميلاد سعيد حتى تذكر عيد ميلادي في كل نقره منها*
*وانت بالف خير يالطيب*
*اشكر جزيل الشكر وماتقصر*  
*"""""*
*اهلا بك اخت دنيا الاحلام*
*وانتين بالف خير وماتقصري والله*
*الله يعافيش وان شاء الله جميعا نكون من خدام اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*لاشكر على واجب لازم عيد ميلادي اوزع كيييييك له السنين الا راحت ماوزعت هالسنه وزعت لاني شسمه خلااص اييه*
*اخذي كيكه حلي بها طول اليوم هههه* 
**
*يعطيك الله العافيه احب الكرم اناا يسمووني نبع الاكرام*
*"""""* 
*اهلا بك اختي الكريمة امل الظهور*
*مشكورة عالكيك الحين انا وين احط الكيك واااااااااجد عندي اما اخترب في الثلاجه* 
*وانتين بالف خير*
*والله يسمع لش نتوظف او ندخل جامعه ونتخرج ونرتاح في دنيتنا* 
*ولش كيكه لش ولاولادش وابو العياال كريييم وه*  
** 
*يتبع*
*""""*
*""*
*"*

----------


## القلب المرح

*""""""""*
*وانتين بالف خير اخت وعود*
*والله يسمع منك نتخرج لما ندخل الجامعه الا تريحنا او وظيفه الا تناسبنا*
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالتهنئه*
*ولك كيكه بعد صايير اوزع بالهبل كيك وه* 
** 

*""""*
*الاخت الكريمة الريشة الناعمه*
*الله يبارك في حياتش*
*وانتين بالف خير وصحه وسلامة* 
*لا الف واجد بعدين لما يصر عمري الف الجهال يتعيلفوو بي*
*اكيد احلى كيك لانه بلفوووس وااااااااااااااااااااجد* 
*والعصير تمام ترى يمدحووه ده دائما*
*لاماخسرت ولاشئ عااااادي يسلم راسكم<<< كانه بفلوس الحين* 
*بارك الله فيك عالتهنئه*
*وتفضلي الكيكه اكليها واشبعي ووزعيها* 
** 
*"""""*
*ياهلا والله اخت روح وريحان*
*الله يبارك فيك* 
*تشوفيني معرس هذا اذا شفتيني هههههه*
*ان شاء الله يارب*
*اشكرك عالتهنئه والهديه افتحها عادي لو اخليها لين مايروحو الزوار*
*تفضلي الكيكه بس اقتليها قتال من الاكل ولاعليش من احد* 
** 
*"""""""""""""""""*
*اشكركم جميعا عالتهنئه يعطيكم الله العافيه*
*والله يديم هذه الروح الاخويه والموده*
*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*
*افرحووووو بالكيييييييييك والحفله عاااادي عاااااااادي*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وهذي  من عندي ..


وهديتي بعد..

كل عام وانت بخير ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياهلا ومرحبا بك اخت شذى الزهراء* 
*شكرا عالكيك والهدييييييه <<< بسرعه بسرعه متى بروحو المعازيم ابغى افتح الهدايا*
*وانتين بالف خير ماتقصري عالتهنئه*
*وتفضلي كيكه* 
*غسلي الخاشوقه قبل لا اتاكلي بها مو يصير فيش شئ يتهموني*
**

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وااااااااااااو حــــــــركاااااات 
وانا اشوووف المنتدى امنووور وكله كهربا زيااااده مستغربه البنت 
وتصفيف وحركااات واهم شي كيكااات وحلوياااات 
ايوووووووه _عـــــــيد ميلاد_  مشرفنا واخــــووونا العزيز 
>>_القلب المــــــرح_ <<

** 

**
انشاء الله سنة خير وبركه عليك 
بحق اهل البيت عليهم السلام 




**


*وعساها سنة خير وافراح ان شاء الله*
*وتتحقق كل الاماااااني* 
*وعقبااال التخرج والوظيفه الراااقيه* 
*والزوااااج* 
**


*وعقبااال العمر كله ياارب***
*الف الف الف مــــــــــبروووووك*
*وكل عـــــــااااام وانت بالف خير*
*تحيااااتي فــــــــرح* 
*>>المعذره من سيدتي الزهراء (ع)*
*اني ابارك بهذا اليوم ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام
اووه واخيراً طلع الكرم
لا هالمره حفلة عيد ميلاد على مستوى
شوفوا الحفلة وين مسووينها 
واشلون الترتيب 



هذه البوابه بس الى صالة حفلة عيد الميلاد


وهذه صالة حفلة عيد الميلاد << شفتوا اشلون الترتيب على اصوله



.. القلب المرح ..
عيد ميلاد سعيد 
وعمر مديد ان شاء الله 



كل سنه وانت طيب
ان شاء الله تحقق فيها كل امانيك
وعقبال العمركله 

تحياتي
دمعه حزن




*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ياهلا والله بالاخت فرح*
*افا عليش احنا لازم نزبط العيد ميلاد ونسويه حركات وحرقااات بعد*
*ايه لانه من امس شغالين على اللمبات وتوزيع الكهرباء عشان اللمبات الجدد يعني اتعبنا عالانوار دي عشان العيد ميلاد يكمل*
*والكيك ترى لذيييييييذ قلت انا لازم نجيب كيك واااجد عندنا وحده تحب الحلويات الكيك فرح بعد ولاننسى اولادش بعد وابو العيال لازم كيكه ورى كيكه * 
*وشسمه بعد ويشووووو*
*وانتين بالف خير ان شاء الله يارب*

*وان شاء الله عالجميع سنة خير وبركه بفضل اهل البيت عليهم السلام والله يرزقنا زيارتهم يارب ونصرة الامام الحجه عجل الله فرجه الشريف*
*وان شاء الله  الله يسمع منش  نحصل عالقبول والتخرج والوظيفه* 

*وتفضلي كيكه تبلعي فيها في بيتكم على راحتش هههه*

*[IMG]http://soody.***********/كيك2.jpg[/IMG]*


*بارك الله فيش على التهنئه الجميلة* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه وماتقصري*

*"""""*

*اوه اوه اوه دمعو عندنااا* 
*غريييبه كريييم وه تصدقي مجمع الفلوس صار ليي 21 سنه حتى اجهز لهالعيد ميلاد*
*لا وفاضحتنا انتين الحين بشوفوو بيتي حلالي بيحسدو ترتيبي والبوابه وش رايكم فيها طبعا تصميمي واختياري*
*طبعا الترتيب كله تحت اشرافيي حتى لايضايقو الزوار الكراام ولايعفسو الكيك الزحفااان*
*وش رايكم بالصاله حليووووووه وه*
*وانتين طيبه اخت دمعه حزن*
*ان شاء الله تتحقق جميع الاماني لدى الجميع* 
*شكرا لك عالتهنئه بارك الله فيك*
*ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 

*وهذي كيكه  اكليها وعفسي فيها ولعوزي نفسش زي الجهااال عاااااادي عااااادي*

**
*وتشرفنا بحظوركم اعضائنا الكرام في حفل عيد ميلادي المتواضع المتزين بالوروود واللمبات ابو ريالين* 
*بارك الله في الجميع وان شاء الله عقبال ماتشرفوني في عيد ميلاد ثاني مع احلى الهدايا تجيبو ليي* 

*وهذي كيكه للجميع لما قبل النوم*

**


*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك اخت كبرياء عالتهنئه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*
*وتفضلي كيكه  حتى ماتقولي بخيل ماعطاااني*

**


*ويييييييييين الشبااااااب  يجووو يهنووو لا اراويييهم بس* 
*سلاااام*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*من كل قلوبنـا نتمنى لك عيد ميلاد سعيد* 
*وعمر مديد وسنة إن شاء الله مملؤه بالسعادة والنجاح وتحقيق الأمنيات ..*
*فألف مبروك .. تستحقها كل يوم ..*
*متمنين إن تحقق كل ما تصبو إليه من درجات العلي*









عيد ميلاد سعيد يانحيس ليش ماقلت ليي
يعني يرضيك ان اخر واحد ادري

اتقبل هديتي غناتي وعقبال المئة مليون سنة 




هذي انا مسونها خصيصن لك    :bigsmile: 



ادري  مو اوكي بس مشي حالك :toung: 

تحياتي لك اخوك
 الـــنـــاري

----------


## القلب المرح

*ومن كل قلبي انا احيييك وارحب بك*
*والله يبارك فيك ويخليك يالغالي*
*كم اسعدني تشريفك في هذه الصفحه واسعدني ثيرا ردك وتهنئتك*
*انتظررررتك ترد من الفججججر بس ماحصلتك رراااد قلت هدوويش ده بفجره انا* 
*بس جيت اخر الناس مننننك مو منييي* 


*وهديتك اكيد مقبوله ووجودك وتعقيبك هو اجمل هديه بالنسبه لي* 
*بس ماعليك زاحفه الكيكه يكفي من صنع يدك بس لاتشوف حالك* 

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه وماقصرت والله طيب وغااااااالي* 
*وبالعكس كلووو اووكي بارك الله فيك*

*وتفضل كيكة التوفي خصوصيييه لك وحدك ماحد ينافسك فيها* 

**

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم عزيزي*

----------


## سمراء

الف الف مبروك مشرفنا الغالي
وتستاهل كل خير العمر كله يارب عقبال المليووووون
وتستهال احلى كيك وهدية :toung: 



واكيد الحفلة ما تحلى بدون البيبسي


 :toung:

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يبارك فيك اخت سمراء*
*تسلمي والله * 
*ومشكورة عالكيكه*
*لاحد يجيي اياكل ويايي هااا * 

*البيبسي ينصحووو به للاضطرابات المعديه والانفجارات الحاسمه*
*والله يبارك فيش مرره فانيه*

*مشكورة عالتهنئه يعطيك الله العافيه*

*وتفضلي الكيكه* 

**

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

عيد ميلاد سعيد 
كل عام وانت بالف خير 
عقبال 100 سنه

----------


## القلب المرح

*وانتين بالف خير*
*شكرا لك عالتهنئه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## إيلاف

أخي العزيز .. القلب المرح ..
كل عام وأنت بألف خير ..
وعقبال 100 سنة ..
وان شاء الله سنة خير لك .. 
تحقق فيها كل أمنياتك يارب ..
وعقبال مانهنيك بالقبول والتخرج يارب ..

[IMG]http://nialina.***********/images/flo3.jpg[/IMG]




تحياتي .. إيلاااف ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*اختي الكريمة .. إيلاف*
*اشكرك على تهنئتك* 
*وانتين بالف خير ان شاء الله ماتقصري والله*
*ان شاء الله سنة خير لدى الجميع*
*وتتحقق امنيات الجميع ان شاء الله*
*وان شاء التهنئه تكون قريبه للقبول حتى ننتظر تهنئة التخرج والوظيفه*

*يعطيك الله الف عافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## MOONY

:lol: ألف مبروك خيو عقبال الميه
لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولوش 
تحياتي لك

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يبارك فيش اخت موني*
*شكرا لك عالتهنئه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم..*

----------


## Princess

:amuse: اااااااااااااااااا..اا..ا
احم كح هلااا
خيي 
اااااااااااااا..
عقبال مليون سنه   :rolleyes: 
وعقبال اخر ضرس يطيح
وويش يقولوا بعد.... 
ايه..
وعقبال ما تتعكز على عكازه  :wink: 
وتشوف احفادك واحفاد احفادك
والحمدلله الكيك واايد لا زين الحق عليكم خخ باكل ولا علي منك ..
وكريم حركتات مسوي عزوومه لنااس ونااس  :huh:  اوه اوه.. عيني فلللج والله 


كيك ماني جايبه اظن انفقعت من كفر اكل الكيك .  :noworry: . يعور البطن وسكريات ونشويات تزيد الوزن .. ما الك الا اميرووه للرشاقه..  :cool: .. دورت كيكه بكريمه وحركتات بس بشرط تكون دااايت  :weird: ما حصلت ما اخترعوها للحين.. فجبت لك هدايا.. 
اتمنى تعجبك



هالسفييينه من صنع ايديييا وحياة عينيااا ..  << عن الخرااط ,, احم.. كح ..  :wink: 






على شاان تلعب ويا الربع خووش مباراه وكل جوول لفريقك تدعي لأميرووه...
>>> من بعيد قبل لا تفتحها اميرووه فكرتها منقلة فحم.. شافت اللاعبين الطشونات وعرفت خخ  :weird: 



وخرووا بس مفاجأه الموووسم.. اميرووه من البطر الزايد مو لأنها هاليومين كل مشغوله ومزحومه
وعلى قولة القلب المرح لا تتعثر بالمووني تبع البيزنيس 
قررت اميرووه تجيب له هالهديه...







والله يستاهلها هههههه حليووه مووو زاحفه على قولته مووو
يمكن ما تعجبه .. << والله هي هديه لا يتشيرط  :noworry: 

يعتبرها وصلت   :wink: 

وكل عام وانت بمليون الف خير
حرس الله شبابك وبلغ الله حبايبك فيك متخرج بالشهاده الكبيره و معرس   :cool: 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

**


**


**




*وعقبااااااال مئه سنه*


*هابي بيرثدي تو القلب المرح هابي بيرثدي تو يو*
*سنة حلوة يا جميل سانة حلوة يا القلب المرح سنه حلو يا الجميل*








*وهذي كيك الميلاد* 

**



**



*وهذي شموع ميلادك وعقبال ما تظوي شموع عرسك*

**



*وهذي هدية ميلادك*






** 











**


*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## عاشق القديح

الف مبروك وعقبال مئه سنه

----------


## القلب المرح

> اااااااااااااااااا..اا..ا
> 
> احم كح هلااا
> خيي 
> هلا والله حياش خشييي بسس << ساحبنها من شعرها جايه متاخره
> اااااااااااااا..
> عقبال مليون سنه 
> ان شاء الله جميعا
> وعقبال اخر ضرس يطيح
> ...



*شكرا لك* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

> **
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

> الف مبروك وعقبال مئه سنه



*هلا والله الله يبارك فيك ويخليك*
*شكرا لك عالتهنئه تفضل كيك  وعصير وكل شئ* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالتهنئه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عـــــــــيــــد مــيـــلاد سـعـيــد  الـــــمــــرح

يارب تكون سنة حلوة عليك كلها خير وافراح

تنال التوفيق بعون الله وتحقق امنياتك

----------


## القلب المرح

> عـــــــــيــــد مــيـــلاد سـعـيــد الـــــمــــرح
> 
> يارب تكون سنة حلوة عليك كلها خير وافراح
> 
> تنال التوفيق بعون الله وتحقق امنياتك



*الله الله العاب نااااااااااااريه عدل تعالو تعالو صورووهم حليوييييييييييييييين*
*ان شاء الله سنه حلوة وسعيده وخير عالكل يارب* 
*والله يوفق الجميع ويحقق جميع امانينا بحق اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*شكرا عالورده بس ويشو المغلف ابغى افتحها*
*شكرا لك اختي الكريمة على التهنئه الجميلة*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مبروك يالمرح وجعلها الله سنه حلوة لك ولينا وعقبال مليووووووووووووون سنة ان شاء الله 
الله يوفقك 
تحياااااااااتي

----------

